# beer, eggs, coconut cream, salt.....not a grocery list!



## Milla (Jul 27, 2009)

My first attempt at a layered soap and it worked!  This is a nut ale beer soap scented with coconut lime.  
Very soft scent and it works with the beer.  Cut this with my new soap cutter and it ROCKS!









This is an egg and lemon shampoo bar.  
Scented with lemon EO, lemongrass sage, and a few drops of eucalyptus. It has an egg yolk in it and some coconut cream.  Can't wait to try it!
Also cut with my new cutter!  








Here's another lemon soap with coconut cream in it.  Scented with lemongrass and sage.  Yummy!








These salt bars are made with 100% CO oil with 15% SF.  Scented with seashore or sea glass (can't remember).  Molds are much better than cutting!!






Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rosey (Jul 27, 2009)

they are beautiful! I love the blue color in the salt bars!


----------



## Artephius (Jul 27, 2009)

The lemongrass/sage bars are to die for! I'm curious about egg yolk in soap, have you found it makes a big difference?


----------



## Milla (Jul 27, 2009)

Artephius said:
			
		

> The lemongrass/sage bars are to die for! I'm curious about egg yolk in soap, have you found it makes a big difference?



This is the first time I ever put egg yolk in a soap.  It's just one, but it did leave cute little flecks in the soap!  I'll have to wait a month before I'll know.


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 27, 2009)

very nicely done--love these!!


----------



## Dixie (Jul 27, 2009)

You do a great job with your colors, beautiful soap!


----------



## JenniferSews (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, it all looks great!  Please tell us how you like the lemon and egg shampoo bar.  I've been looking at the recipe and thinking about it but don't have many EOs.


----------



## waychie (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow  :shock: 

That is some beautiful soap!  Colours are amazing!


----------



## CarmenJean (Jul 27, 2009)

OOOO!! Thems is puuuuurdy!!! I like all of them!  :wink:  



You are right though - moulds are sooooo much easier than having to cut, but not always possible.


----------



## Milla (Jul 27, 2009)

JenniferSews said:
			
		

> Wow, it all looks great!  Please tell us how you like the lemon and egg shampoo bar.  I've been looking at the recipe and thinking about it but don't have many EOs.



Thanks!  Just so you know I changed the recipe a bit so suit my needs.  I used 14 oz olive oil, 1 oz coconut oil, 1 oz palm, 1 oz of the canned creamed coconut, and 1 egg yolk without the membrane.  I did a 5% SF (not including coconut).  I used 1 Tbsp of the lemon EO, 1 tsp lemongrass sage FO and 5 drop eucalyptus.  You could skip the eucalyptus.  Lemon EO is cheap and I found it at my local Fresh and Natural store.  The smell was weak which is why added the FO and eucalyptus.  I really wanted to be able to smell my soap.  Oh and I used 1 Tbsp sugar and some silk in the lye water and a 1/2 tsp vit E at trace.  Lots of stuff!  2:1 Lye ratio too.  Unmolded like a charm.


----------



## krissy (Jul 27, 2009)

wow! the green and yellow are my fav! they are all pretty though


----------



## LJA (Jul 27, 2009)

I am in love with that lemongrass and sage one.  Just stunning.  The salt bars are a really pretty color!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Gorgeous soap you made there , the sage lemongrass is exquisite , love the salt bar color . Way to go 

Kitn


----------



## heartsong (Jul 27, 2009)

*x*

what a great soap cutter and mold you made!  isn't it wonderful when things go right?  

those are very pretty soaps-the colors are so fetching and the swirls just "make" the bars!

great job!  you have every right to be proud of your efforts!


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 27, 2009)

Really beautiful. Great job!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Absolutly gorgeous soap.


----------



## Milla (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks everybody!  I think it's funny that the lemongrass sage seems to be the favorite because I hated the color at first.  I wish the yellow was a tad lighter, but I'm slowly collecting colorants.  I do like that lemon smell better than regular lemon.  Makes my mouth water a little.


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 28, 2009)

Your soaps are beautiful and I really love your choice of colours, and it looks like your soap cutter works wonderfully!


----------



## nickjuly (Jul 28, 2009)

Another vote for the lemongrass sage one. Love them all but adore anything with green and lemongrass!!!!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 28, 2009)

love the honeycomb soap, so you smashed bubble wrap on top? or molded the whole thing with it??


----------



## Milla (Jul 28, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> love the honeycomb soap, so you smashed bubble wrap on top? or molded the whole thing with it??



I just cut a piece of bubble wrap for the bottom of my mold, poured my soap in and laid a piece of bubble wrap on top and gently pressed it in.  I tried for a thicker trace.  Then I put it in the oven to gel.  It's fun!


----------



## heyjude (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesome!!!    

Jude


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 30, 2009)

..


----------



## golden06 (Jul 30, 2009)

Beautiful soaps!!!


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 30, 2009)

Love the looks of all! Nice to have a good cutter! My soaps improved too when I finally got one 

Saltbars in individual molds : I second that!


----------

